# elevation training mask?!



## GetTheGains (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone used this before my cardio levels are so bad was thinking of this to improve my breathing as I actually feel asthmatic at times its shocking I woukdnt be using it constant just sometimes to get used to it and gradually fitter

anyone used it or able to help a brother out?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

if your cardio levels are bad as you say you'd probably be better just doing normal cardio training until you are at a good level of fitness before using the mask IMO


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Think @jon-kent has one of these. Looks like bane with it on :lol:

Could just wear a cycling smog mask, they restrict your breathing a lot as well!


----------



## recreate (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah I agree that just get yourself where you want to be first, before using a mask. Plus training with the mask in public makes you look like a ****


----------



## GetTheGains (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys it was really just for like cutting about the house or things like walking the dog just thought it might help a wee bit with controlling my breathing which is ment to help out in cardio situations


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

As mentioned ive got 1 and its horrible to even have on doing nothing ! You have to really concentrate on your breathing and not to panic ! I think its more of a icing on the cake kind of thing really once your cardio is already good IMO


----------



## GetTheGains (Jan 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> As mentioned ive got 1 and its horrible to even have on doing nothing ! You have to really concentrate on your breathing and not to panic ! I think its more of a icing on the cake kind of thing really once your cardio is already good IMO


So would you reccomend I just leave it even for simple things?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

GetTheGains said:


> So would you reccomend I just leave it even for simple things?


I got 1 before i really needed it so i wouldnt tell you not to get it mate :lol: , if you got the money then fcuk it buy 1 and wear it watching tv and stuff lol, but its more important to get on the treadmill/pavement/eliptical and get your cardio up the normal way :thumbup1:


----------



## GetTheGains (Jan 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> As mentioned ive got 1 and its horrible to even have on doing nothing ! You have to really concentrate on your breathing and not to panic ! I think its more of a icing on the cake kind of thing really once your cardio is already good IMO


So would you reccomend I just leave it even for simple things?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

GetTheGains said:


> So would you reccomend I just leave it even for simple things?


I replyed above mate lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I bought one ages ago, used it a few times and been in my draw ever since. Will probably get it out sometime once I start doing more cardio, I think it definitely helps you to control your breathing, as you have to breathe deep in order to not pass out haha, especially on the higher settings, but i'd still get my fitness levels up to a good standard first, then try the mask.


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

The elevation masks are used to replicate breathing at altitude (boxers training at Big Bear, Colarado) and cause a reaction in the body to produce more red blood cells. Recent thinking has changed though where it used to be Live High & Train High (LHTH) but has now moved towards Live High & Train Low (LHTL) which apparently is more beneficial.

There's loads of references for it.

That being said.... the best way to use the mask is to just sleep in it & train normally. The only people I know who do this sort of thing are MMA lunatics.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would suggest it would do very little, I remember years ago guys swearing about its GH boosting properties, yet failed to show any proof.

Altitude yes, but DB's girlfriend did work with some things like this. @MissBC

Technically it does not mimic elevation, but probably would develop the diaphragm.

Probably though nothing more than blowing up balloons for 10 minutes or so.


----------

